# Love your postman



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Just got home from work and these babbies where waiting on me 

Knee pads, handbrake, gaitor all trimmed in porsche nappa leather.










Picked up these lovely jubly 6 pots.......................... 




























Stevie


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

that will look AWESOME!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Same calipers as mine mate they should fit fine :wink: Whodid the retrim for you :?:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Same calipers as mine mate they should fit fine :wink: Whodid the retrim for you :?:


I hope lol, great piece of kit. KRJ Trimmers Andy down in cheswick..............Get them fitted thursday. Hope the postman comes back 2mo :lol:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Those will look awesome 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how much did the re trim cost? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Same calipers as mine mate they should fit fine :wink: Whodid the retrim for you :?:
> ...


Are you going for the 300mm rear discs to match :?:


----------



## mksimith2 (Apr 29, 2009)

that is great!!!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> how much did the re trim cost? :roll:


Cant let you know all my secrets kammy


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Afraid not Andy, maybe next month. By the time the rest of the stuff arrives I will have spent a small fortune.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's going to look good Stevie  have you heard about Sunday is your photo shoot still on


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > how much did the re trim cost? :roll:
> ...


About £180 i reckon.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Looks like I got a bargin then :wink:

These came 2.........................

















Interior on









Brakes on


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking 8) One of my favourite TT's to date. Just wondering, did you buy this directly from Pete?

You need to get some recent full car shots up mate!

PS is that no locking nuts I spy on those lurvely looking 19's


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

long story on that mate. Yeah no locking nuts as the car is either in the garage or im standing with it :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


>


I just love those wheels, is that teflon???

They look so cool, (and your brakes look good too  )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> long story on that mate. Yeah no locking nuts as the car is either in the garage or im standing with it :lol:


 or sleeping with it in the garage :wink: looking great Stevie


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

spot on!

Thanks for the comments mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> spot on!
> 
> Thanks for the comments mate.


Where did you get the teflon done mate? They look fab...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> spot on!
> 
> Thanks for the comments mate.


Thats so unfair, there are so many mods that I know about and can't have, you have now added a new one to the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I want my split rims teflon coated, looks so good with the silver rim !!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > spot on!
> ...


My mate does them for me rusty, I send them to him..........he takes them to a secret location. He likes it that way so I cant tell anyone who done them lol.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


I want my filler cap doing


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > long story on that mate. Yeah no locking nuts as the car is either in the garage or im standing with it :lol:
> ...


 :lol: When you coming round to help put the hoses on??????


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> My mate does them for me rusty, I send them to him..........he takes them to a secret location. He likes it that way so I cant tell anyone who done them lol.


I can live with that. Will he send mine to the same secret location? It's like a chain letter innit? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


Am off call now, so any time evelyn lets me :wink:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

maybe a stupid question but what is teflon??


----------



## Shorty (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually I *am* a Postman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Actually I *am* a Postman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Can you deliver me a Teflon coated filler cap then please :wink:

My Address is...


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Lookin' good Stevie!  Now I know why new adapters were needed! :wink:

What's next? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Actually I *am* a Postman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


better keep well clear of Stevie then :-* :-*


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Some people say that he lives in a shoe in the north of retfordshire and he eats tarmac for breakfast, all we know is he can do teflon coating. Exclusive club. Got my TT cap done and my wheels and some other bits are being sent via air mail as I type.

Grounded for life. Well Grounded aye Stevie. LOL


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh come on guys... :?

PM me if you like. i get all the grounded stuff and I could probably find out from G-Werks but we're supposed to be sharing information here...


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Lookin' good Stevie!  Now I know why new adapters were needed! :wink:
> 
> What's next? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Hopefully some trophies :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> Hopefully some trophies :lol:


Good luck! 

Alan W


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Bump for this, I still want to know where you guys get the Teflon coating done ??


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> Some people say that he lives in a shoe in the north of retfordshire and he eats tarmac for breakfast, all we know is he can do teflon coating. Exclusive club.


i think the clue lies in there somewhere

:wink:


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Will a certain mag mention it.....


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Tim G said:


> Bump for this, I still want to know where you guys get the Teflon coating done ??


You get it done from a chap called 'the polisher' top guy you will find him on e38.

Stevie


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

L9WTT said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for this, I still want to know where you guys get the Teflon coating done ??
> ...


Do you now. I bought mine in a tin from Wilkinsons.


----------

